# Does anyone know about this horizontal mill?



## r3292c (Jan 7, 2019)

Small horizontal mill. Table is about 20" by 5". Longitudinal travel is 12". MT3 in a spindle.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jan 8, 2019)

If the price is right, grab it !!
Duro bench mill maybe  ???


----------



## Mark Needham (Jan 8, 2019)

Mate, Yes, I know all about that one. I threw it overboard, back in '68, when we passed over the _Mindanao Trench., _up near the South China Sea.
Supposedly never expected to see it again.
 How did you get it?
Was there a set of Golf Clubs with it..??????
If you have the clubs, then please keep them, ( they didn't work all that well) but I'll do you a favour, and let you Air Freight the spindle and table, back to me, here in Rockhampton Qld.
Sorry 'bout that, only the clubs were supposed to go, but I got excited, and well, you know how it is. Love the sound of a good splash.
Mark Needham.
PS. It was a spectacular slash, actually.
PPS. when they get back here, I'll tell you the rest of the story.
PPS. Sorry, there is no reward.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 8, 2019)

Mr *r3292c *- how did you find it?  I'm sure it is a great story! - If you tell yours, I'll tell you mine...  I picked up a Horiz mill this fall and will tell the story soon...


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jan 8, 2019)

That thing is tiny - could almost be a milling attachment for a 16" lathe!


----------



## ThunderDog (Jan 8, 2019)

The size reminds me of my Jefferson mill that I had, although I'm sure it is not a Jefferson.


----------



## r3292c (Jan 8, 2019)

I found it on a craiglist in Phoenix. The price was good, so I took it. The previous owner knows nothing about it, no labels available. The lead screws are imperial, 10 tpi.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 8, 2019)

Nice!  I was at a guys's shop who was moving and giving away lots of steel bits: too expensive to move a ton of steel...  We got talking, which lead to sharing war stories about machining, and we had the exact same wierd lathe, and more talk and even more BS...  After a while, he said he was reluctant to move his horizontal mill.  I said if I could afford it I'd give it a good home here.  $400 later, it was mine!

[Pictures will follow when it gets reassembled:  I had to move it in parts and photos of cardboard boxes just aren't sexy]


----------



## Janderso (Jan 8, 2019)

Quite a schmoozer Dabbler.


----------

